# مقارنة بين قسمى الميكاترونكس و الاليكتروميكانيكال



## MUSLIM125 (21 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اليكم مقارنة بين قسمى الميكاترونكس و الاليكتروميكانيكال عن طريق هذين الرابطين
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechatronics
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromechanical

و من خلال بحثى السريع استنتجت بعض الفوائد أحب أن أطرحها و أود مشاركتكم
-أن قسم ميكاترونكس أحدث من الاليكتروميكانيكال

-الميكاترونكس أشمل من الاليكتروميكانيكال فى أشياء (التحكم /البرمجة /استخدام برامج الحاسب فى التصميم/المحاكاة و النمذجة)

-قسم الاليكتروميكانيكال أشمل من الميكاترونيكس فى تخصص ال 
Power Engineering
Power Distribution
Transmission Lines
Generators and Motors
Grounding
Cable Works

وكلاهما مشترك فى أكثر المواد
sensors
Actuators
Machine Design

وغنيمة عظيمة لمهندس الميكاترونكس اذا حصل كل ما فى الاليكتروميكانيكال لاحتياج السوق لما فى الاليكتروميكانيكال كما فى المشاريع العملاقة التى تحتاج الى
Pumps
HVAC-duct design and power feed to hvac units
Grounding
Ligthing
Cable Works
Transmission Lines
Generating Power Stations

و تلخيصا لما فى الصفحتين فان الاليكتروميكانيكال هو المزيج بين الهندسة الميكانيكية و الهندسة الكهربائية,و هندسة الميكاترونكس هى المزيج بين الهندسة الميكانيكية و هندسة الاليكترونيات و التعامل مع برامج الحاسب
هندسة الميكاترونيكس أحدث من الهندسة الاليكترومياكنيكية أو الكهروميكانيكية, بالاضافة الى أن الترانزيستورات و الدوائر الاليكترونية المتكاملة حلت محل الأجهزة الاليكتروميكانيكية, يعنى هى السائدة الآن ,و هذا فى مصلحة مهندس الميكاترونيكس فلا ينقص مهندس الميكاترونيكس الا دراسة توزيع خطوط الجهد العالى و كذلك دراسة التحكم فى الأجهزة التى تعمل بجهد عالى حتى يفوق مهندس الاليكتروميكانيك علميا و عمليا و يوافى كافة احتياجات السوق من شركات انشاءات و مصانع

و أسألكم الدعاء


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (24 فبراير 2008)

we r the top in all cases dears

ali abbas iraq mechatronics


----------



## محمد تحسين الشاعر (28 فبراير 2008)

مشكور
وبصراحه احنا محتاجين كتير لمتل هاي المواضيع لانه السوق كله بخربط بين الميكاترونيكس وبين الاليكتروميكانيكال
مشكووووور


----------



## رااااكان (28 فبراير 2008)

الف الف شكر لك ..


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## روزاما المراغى (29 فبراير 2008)

*شكراجزيلالك*

ولكن اناطرحت نفس السؤال ولم تجب على وتترك مشاركتك الرائعة ف موضوعى
هل يمكننى معرفةلماذا هذاالتجاهل لطرفى من قبل اخوتى ف المنتدى؟


----------



## ahmedmecha (2 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلا MUSLIM125 التفاته جميله ...


----------



## MUSLIM125 (3 مارس 2008)

العفو اخوانى الكرام
و أرجو تقديم المزيد فى ذلك الموضوع وأنتظر الفرصة لكى أنتهز الوقت و أقدم لكم اضافة لما فى ذلك الموضوع. وبالنسبة للعضو روزاما المراغى لا يوجد تجاهل لك مطلقا من أى من أعضاء المنتدى فقط بين سؤالك و من عنده الاجابة ان شاء الله يرد عليك , ولا أعلم ما سؤالك الى الآن الا أنى رأيت لك سؤال و هو ما الفرق بين الميكاترونكس و الأجهزة الطبية و طبعا هو فرق كبير لأنهم يدرسوا بعض المواد هى نفسها التى يدرسها طلبة طب لعلها فى تشريح جسم الانسان و العظام الى آخره ولعلهم أيضا يدرسون المواد التى قد تستخدم فى العمليات الجراحية و تركب فى العظام والى ما شابه ويتقبلها الجسم , فهم يدرسون لائحة مختلفة جدا عنا أما سؤال هل يستطيع مهندس الميكاترونكس أن يعمل فى الأجهزة الطبية فحقيقة لا أدرى وان شاء الله عندما أحصل على الاجابة أوافيك بالرد


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الكبيرة


----------

